# Optica, experimentos  con  espejos y lente



## aquileslor (Ago 15, 2013)

Bueno, después de un tiempo he logrado finalizar un experimento con espejos según lo prometido.
He decidido abrir un tema nuevo, aunque tendría que estar en Equipos de iluminación, pero como ese tema es muy exclusivo, y aquí explico lineamientos generales de óptica, tema sobre el que alguien siempre consulta cuando se trata de enfocar leds o  fotodiodos lo hago con un título más explicativo.  Si los moderadores lo consideran, pueden pasarlo al otro tema, pero estimo que bien vale la pena ponerlo aparte.     
Es lo más simple que se me ocurre pues nunca anduve por estas lides de la iluminación, si en óptica  y lo hago solamente para despejar dudas sobre la geometría del sistema.
Está realizado con elementos disponibles en mi laboratorio por lo que si alguien quiere repetirlos deberá adecuar  a lo que consiga. De todas maneras son elementos simples y fáciles de encontrar.
En realidad se trata de un sistema de iluminación, descripto al desnudo, sin caja o continente alguno porque como digo, es un experimento. Con un caño grueso se podría armar siempre que otro caño mas fino (o más grueso) lleve la lente para poder enfocar.
Aquí está el sistema completo.



Se trata de una especie de copa formada por cinco espejos (son verdaderos espejos  de bronce cromado, restos de una partida de microamperímetros con escala espejo comprados hace mucho tiempo a Japón  y que no se usaron a ese efecto) soldados a una arandela de hierro de 4 cm de diámetro ( por eso usé estos espejos de bronce, para soldarlos permitiéndome sostenerlos fácilmente, además de poder inclinarlos, doblándolos,  según el ángulo deseado). Este ángulo quedó a 60 grados desde la vertical central en unos 2 cm de diámetro en la base.
La boca de la “taza” formada tiene 9 cm de diámetro y se colocó todo sobre un motor de tocadiscos antiguo electrónico para hacerla girar.
En el centro se colgó un sándwich de dos tiras de leds pegados espalda con espalda, una verde y otra roja alimentadas con 12 V, en sentido vertical. Es lógico que con leds de más potencia, se lograrían puntos más luminosos.
Arriba, para enfocar el sistema, se colocó como lente una lupa de 8 cm de diámetro a una distancia de 25 cm de la base de los espejos. Distancia que se logró enfocando sobre un cartón blanco colocado a 1 metro de la base. Para enfocar más lejos, hay que alejar la lente.
Aquí se ve ampliado el sistema de espejos.



Se ven claramente los espejos que se recortaron en la base para permitir su inclinación y las tiras de leds.
En este punto quiero explicar el sistema de enfoque. Y usé un soporte de metal de laboratorio, que me permite correr el sostén de la lente y enfocar a cualquier distancia. 
Esta lente, una lupa corriente, es una lente convergente y tiene una distancia focal de 25 cm. ¿Y cómo se mide esa distancia focal?
Lo explico: Se necesita para ello una fuente de luz en el infinito. En el laboratorio  usamos un colimador  y un banco óptico, pero  la mejor y a mano que tenemos es el sol. Se trata de enfocar el sol sobre un papel en el piso, como cuando queríamos quemar el papel con el sol. Se debe formar un punto muy luminoso. Midiendo esa distancia, del papel a la lente (una lupa es una lente convergente) se tiene la distancia focal. Esta distancia focal se mide en metros. Y nos da el aumento de la lente.
El aumento de las lentes se mide en “dioptrías”. La dioptría es la inversa matemática de la distancia focal. Al medirla en metros, se hace 1 (uno) dividido por la distancia focal. Y eso es la dioptría de la lente. En este caso es 4 dioptrías.  La dioptría es la medida que usa el oftalmólogo para recetar los anteojos. Porque la dioptría muestra el aumento. Así, una lente de 4 D, tiene el doble de aumento que una de 2 D. Otros muchos parámetros determinan como se usa una lente pero con esto creo que es suficiente para los usos que les damos los “electrónicos”. 
Y de que diámetro debería ser. El máximo que se consiga para tratar de que incidan sobre ella todos los rayos luminosos del elemento a usar ( led, lámpara, fotodiodo). Toda luz que “salga” por fuera de la lente, se pierde.
Sobre las lupas que venden en las librerías he encontrado de 1 a 4 diotrías.  No son de más aumento porque llevaría mucho más material y más trabajo para hacerlas por la gran curvatura que tendrían. Aconsejo, para estos menesteres, buscar la de mas aumento, cosa que se puede “medir” in situ: enfocando sobre el piso o sobre el mostrador una lámpara o tubo fluorescente buscando la imagen más nítida, medir “a ojo” la distancia y se tiene en forma grosera y aproximada la medida del foco, pero usable para estos fines. 
Y tratar de hacerlo como al descuido, sin explicar al vendedor, como si se estuviera probando la lupa, para hacerlo sin problemas. Verán que es sencillo y eficaz el método.
Aquí otra explicación:  cuando se coloca una lente sobre un led o un fotodiodo se debe colocar a su distancia focal y ser de un diámetro suficiente para captar toda la luz necesaria. Corriendo esa distancia se puede enfocar en un punto lejano la luz de un led o una lámpara, por ejemplo. Colocar la lente en un tubo que corra sobre otro que llevaría el led o fotodiodo. Hay fórmulas para todo esto, pero con esto creo que se tiene suficiente para lograr un buen enfoque. Ah, no se olviden de pintar de negro mate el interior de los tubos.
Quiero mostrar fotografías del resultado de la proyección. En realidad son puntos corriendo pero en el  tiempo que la cámara uso para captar la imagen, han recorrido una distancia y se ven como arcos.
Problema de la cámara digital, con mi Nikon F2 vieja no habría pasado, pero ahora ¿Quién usa película?.
Aumentando la velocidad de rotación ( se usó 45 rpm) se logran arcos y circunferencias completas.
Y a menos velocidad puntos perfectos.





Espero que todo esto sirva para aclarar algunas dudas. 
Gracias por leerme.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 15, 2013)

hola mi querido amigaso aquileslor...que buen aporte..para los que de optica mecanica..somos ignorantes como yo...este aporte va a servir a muchos....y para mi que soy fanatico de la optoelectronica ...es algo invalorable...pues.amigaso.......busque.y fijese :estudiando:que no hay articulos de lectura sobre la apliccion de las lentes......en la electronica....... gracias..muchisimas gracias por enseñar esto.......juan........... PD..tambien mi amigaso "invento un efecto " de luz..que le va dar idea a muchos...mas que merecido es el merito de este articulo..


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 15, 2013)

Gracias Juan. Se que no hay muchos artículos dedicados a la óptica en electrónica, y eso es porque el que sabe algo, no lo divulga porque le costó mucho aprenderlo. Pero yo, en toda mi vida, he tratado de expandir mis conocimientos y trasmitir lo aprendido ¿Que, me los voy a llevar? Así por lo menos mi trabajo queda para otros que les pueda servir. Me llevó mucho tiempo llegar a este artículo, pero seguí los delineamientos que me dió djwash y llegué a esto. Espero que les sirva. A mi me gustó hacerlo. Lastima que los reglamentos del foro no lo permiten, porque te podría mandar algunos de estos espejos para experimentos de los que tengo como cien..Un afectuoso saludo ( y yo sabía que el primero en leerlo serías vos). Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Lastima que los reglamentos del foro no lo permiten, porque te podría mandar algunos de estos espejos para experimentos de los que tengo como cien.


 
El reglamento no permita la comercialización pública , nunca hubo problemas con las donaciones públicas


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 16, 2013)

Hola 2M, siempre he visto que a los que piden les manden algún circuito, lo editan y les borran por no seguir las reglas del foro. Pero vamos a probar con Juan a ver que pasa.
Ya que estamos ¿ porqué no aparecen las ilustraciones intercaladas en el texto? Sale un cuadrado vacío. ¿Que hago mal? Casi siempre terminan de editarlo ustedes. En realidad me da verguenza mandarles algo por eso. ¿Podes editarlo y explicarme mi error? Ya vez, en 800 y pico mensajes nunca pedí nada, pero aunque parezca estúpido todavía no no doy pié con bola.
Y Juan , si quieres mandame un mensaje privado con tus datos, algo haremos. Gracias 2M.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2013)

Yo puedo ver tus fotos en grande perfectamente , desde que subiste el post ! Es probable que tu servidor sea muy lento ? 

A ver , no confundamos a un Forista que siempre colabora y que hoy necesita ayuda con algo , de un pibe que se anota para que le hagan la "tarea escolar" y encima ni siquiera planteó o averiguo nada ¿ Capishe ?

Saludos !


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 16, 2013)

Gracias 2M por tu respuesta. No se lo que pasó.Ahora veo bien las fotos. Como a estas alturas te considero un amigo, ¿vale la pena romperse todo para desarrollar dispositivos sobre óptica electrónica como lo hago, para despues no tener mas de dos o tres seguidores? ¿No les interesa a los foristas? Despues te rompen pidiendo que le hagas el cálculo de una lente o le soluciones el problema con un fotodiodo, cuando me canso de explicar todo. A veces me dan ganas de apartarme de todo esto, pero al tener un amigo como Juan, vos, fogo, Mr.carlos, trato de seguir adelante. Gracias por todo. Aquí despunto el vicio de escribir.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 28, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Gracias 2M por tu respuesta. No se lo que pasó.Ahora veo bien las fotos. Como a estas alturas te considero un amigo, ¿vale la pena romperse todo para desarrollar dispositivos sobre óptica electrónica como lo hago, para despues no tener mas de dos o tres seguidores? ¿No les interesa a los foristas? Despues te rompen pidiendo que le hagas el cálculo de una lente o le soluciones el problema con un fotodiodo, cuando me canso de explicar todo. A veces me dan ganas de apartarme de todo esto, pero al tener un amigo como Juan, vos, fogo, Mr.carlos, trato de seguir adelante. Gracias por todo. Aquí despunto el vicio de escribir.


 
Hola Aquileslor; veo que Ud. es muy entendido en el tema de opto-electrónica y quiero hacerle una consulta; le cuento:
Estoy haciendo un fotocolorimetro con arduino nano v3.0, utilizo como fuente monocromatica un diodo LED verde de 525nm, acabo de terminar la placa PCB del sensor, basicamente es un fotodiodo SFH206K con un OPAMP TL072, el primer operacional es un convertidor corriente-voltaje y el segundo esta como seguidor de tensión, la fuente es simetrica +-9V DC, es las primeras pruebas he utilizado una misma cubeta (de 7mL)en todos los casos, la dilución madre (color rojo) esta diluida con agua destilada en 0:7(blanco);1:7;2:7;3:7;4:7;5:7 y 7:7, interpolando observo un comportamiento lineal cerca a la concentración máxima más no asi al inicio, ¿cómo se explica este comportamiento del sensor? anexo un grafico del análisis con Excel de los datos tomados
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 28, 2013)

Americo, me faltan datos para contestarte: la cuba, 7 ml? pero cual es el paso de luz?. No entiendo que quisiste hacer con el blanco. El blanco siempre es el diluyente. El colorante, ¿cual es? Si dibujaras el esquema del paso de luz, con los slit correspondientes, me sería útil. Como ves son muchos los interrogantes, a mas de los que te podría hacer una vez que me respondas. Haz hecho una curva lineal ¿conoces la ley de Beer? Además, al no tener el esquema no se si es de trasmisión o reflexión. y dame la data del fotodiodo. No me hagas buscarla. Y puedes preguntar lo que quieras. Hasta luego.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola aquileslor, gracias por responder; te respondo:
- si, la cubeta es de 7mL de capacidad, el diámetro y paso de la luz es de 21 mm
- el blanco es agua destilada
- el colorante es desconocido, estoy utilizando un limpiador de pisos color rojo, al que diluyo en las proporciones citadas
- no hay rendija, esto es más un fotometro,sólo hay un agujero en el portacubetas para dejar pasar la luz del LED
- si conozco la ley de Beer, los datos del gráfico son reales(Excel ayudó), hay una porción muy lineal, que no se observa para la concentración cero y la siguiente dilución, espero haber ayudado, anexo fotos y datasheet.
Gracias
Americo


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 29, 2013)

Bueno, observando todo, no usas una cubeta, usas un frasco al que llamas cubeta. Y tiene las paredes demasiado gruesas que difunden la luz y se añade a la medición. Y si conoces la ley de Beer y sabes algo de química, debes saber que tienes que definir un CERO Y EL 100% en la medición. Esa curva no dice nada, solo voltajes del medidor. Tienes que estudiar un poco la teoría de la colorimetría. Se que es difícil de entender, pero me llevaría mucho espacio explicarlo. Pero empieza por allí, defines el Cero oscuro y el 100%, que es la base de la colorimetría. Y las verdaderas mediciones en porcentajes son una curva logarítmica. No se como la definistes en excel. Despues seguimos viendo.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 29, 2013)

Hola, gracias nuevamente por responder, te explico lo de Excel, se llama Interpolar datos, y lo haces a partir de tablas de datos que logicamente guardan una relación entre si, en mi caso la tabla de datos sale de la lectura del sensor en voltios a medida que la disolución roja va en aumento en su concentración, ya que a medida que es más concentrada absorbera mas luz verde del LED y por lo tanto el sensor acusará menor intensidad de luz, en el gráfico que anexo verás una tercera columna "Volts. blanco - Volts. sensor" siempre será cero en la concentracion cero o sólo blanco.
Gracias por tu ayuda, seguiré investigando.
Americo


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 29, 2013)

Hola, permiso para meter la cuchara, si me decís que usaste para hacer la curva puedo hacer una  yo usando un analizador metrolab 2100 que es el que uso en mi laboratorio, para ver si realmente a bajas concentraciones es lineal. En su día armé un espectrofotómero experimental http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2010/10/19/espectrofotometro-experimental/ 
Saludos y muy interesante el dispositivo de luz, estoy ayudando a mi hija a montar una salita sensorial para chicos con capacidades diferentes (ella es psicóloga) y vendría bien probar algo de eso. La alimentación de las tiras de diodo? son pilas? van sobre el plato del tocadiscos?
Saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 29, 2013)

Hola anajesusa, acabo de ver tu web y es extraordinario, por favor mete todas las cucharas y cucharones posibles, entonces dime ¿es posible que el soluto en si tenga un comportamiento no lineal en bajas concentraciones?, en la última grafica de excel que postee ya veo mi dispersión más lineal, y es que cambie la solución del limpiapisos por una solución de colorante rojo para alimentos, he pintado el porta cubetas de negro y mas tarde probaré si tengo mas linealidad.
Todo aporte  es bienvenido, gracias
Americo


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 29, 2013)

Siempre en bajas y altas concentraciones se pierde la linealidad, tan es asi que las mismas técnicas te ponen un limite superior y otro inferior, cunado uno de los valores cae en esos rangos  el mismo analizador (Caso del autoanalizador metrolab 2100) hace una repetición duplicando la cantidad de muestra, o dispensando solo la mitad para que caiga en rango.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 29, 2013)

Si no sabemos que colorante usa, no se puede aclarar nada: un colorante rojo puede ser una mezcla de magenta y amarillo, entonces no tiene un solo pico de absorción y falsea las mediciones, si la luz "se cuela" por el otro pico. Eso lo habrás visto bien vos, Anajesusa por ser bioquímico.
Y las tiras de leds está "colgadas" en el centro de rotación. Y alimentadas con una fuente de 12 V por el consumo. Esas consumen entre las dos 120 mA. Pronto publicaré experimentos con laser y redesw de difracción. Si a tu hija se le ocurre algo, lo tratamos. 
Y a Americo, definí tambien los slits de entrada y salida. A mi me parece que tenés graves problemas mecánicos. Ainque sea, hacé dos agujeros de 3 o 4 mm a cada lado del paso de luz para que no haya tantos reflejos.


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 29, 2013)

Ahora caigo las tiras están fijas y gira el conjunto de espejos, tengo un dispositivo que alguien me regaló que tiene 5 espejos fijos en el eje de un motor pap con su electrónica por ahí podes darme alguna idea que pueda hacer con él, algo que sea vistoso.





Respecto al fotocolorímetro es tal como decís, todo debe ir cerrado en una caja negro mate y la prueba debe hacerse con una solución que tenga algún pico de absorción en el verde, en el caso de americo8888.
Saludos
P.D la tierra que tiene el dispositivo puedo quitársela jua jua, no creí que viera tanto en la foto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2013)

anajesusa dijo:


> Ahora caigo las tiras están fijas y gira el conjunto de espejos, tengo un dispositivo que alguien me regaló que tiene 5 espejos fijos en el eje de un motor pap con su electrónica por ahí podes darme alguna idea que pueda hacer con él, algo que sea vistoso.. . .



Con ese dispositivo armas el barrido horizontal de un proyector láser.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 29, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Si no sabemos que colorante usa, no se puede aclarar nada: un colorante rojo puede ser una mezcla de magenta y amarillo, entonces no tiene un solo pico de absorción y falsea las mediciones, si la luz "se cuela" por el otro pico. Eso lo habrás visto bien vos, Anajesusa por ser bioquímico.
> Y las tiras de leds está "colgadas" en el centro de rotación. Y alimentadas con una fuente de 12 V por el consumo. Esas consumen entre las dos 120 mA. Pronto publicaré experimentos con laser y redesw de difracción. Si a tu hija se le ocurre algo, lo tratamos.
> Y a Americo, definí tambien los slits de entrada y salida. A mi me parece que tenés graves problemas mecánicos. Ainque sea, hacé dos agujeros de 3 o 4 mm a cada lado del paso de luz para que no haya tantos reflejos.


 
Hola, al parecer la cosa mejoró bastante, pinté de negro mate el portacubetas, converti los voltios del sensor a Absorbancia y plotee la Concentración con la Absorbancia y el resultado está perfecto, R al cuadrado es casi uno, y eso está muy bien, ahora solo tengo que llevar las formulas al firm del Arduino nano y listo, lo publicaré como un aporte, saludos a todos y muchas gracias.
Sorry por ser off topic.
el colorante es Eritrosina B
Americo


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 30, 2013)

Me alegro americo. Y veo que era como te explicaba. Los problemas mayores en un fotocolorímetreo son mecánicos. Es decir, el arreglo del sistema.
Y anajesusa, eso parece ser un motor parecido al mio al que le adosaron un pentagono con espejos afuera. Bueno mis espejos van dentro, formando como una taza. Los puedes poner sobre la masa o sacarla y ponerle un plato al motor. Un disco CD viejo te puede servir de plato. Y luego seguir los lineamientos de mi artículo. Tambien puedes seguir el consejo de fogo. Suerte y a tus órdenes.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 30, 2013)

Americo. La eritrosina B tiene un hermoso, grande y estrecho pico de absorción en 525mu. Tratá de usar un led de ese color. Cuidado que hay verdes, que se usan en los semáforos que son de 505 mu. Suerte.


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hola aquileslor y amigos del foro, estoy retomando nuevamente mi proyecto, actualmente estoy trabajando en la cajita que contendrá todo la circuitería, como lo mencioné antes yo utilizo como sensor un fotodiodo seguido de un opamp para subir el nivel de la señal a 5V DC, esta señal analoga entrará al Arduino y como éste tiene un ADC de 10 bits, tendré 1023 pasos posibles de señal, sin embargo he visto que venden esto en eBay:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BH1750FVI-D...ultDomain_0&hash=item27cc2c0dc0#ht_3278wt_886 , yo me pregunto, si este sensor tiene un ADC interno de 16 bits....¿acaso no tendré mejor resolución?, ¿será adecuado este tipo de sensor?... ¿que opinan amigos?.
Saludos
Americo


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 7, 2013)

Estuve mirando las hojas de datos. Parece ser compatible con tu proyecto la sensibilidad a los colores es suficiente. Y por el precio, deberías probarlo. Suerte.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 7, 2013)

hola amigos... aquileslor estube leyendo los comentarios del post (disculpen que me entrometa ..pero ami me gusta mucho el tema de optica )..que pasaria si en lugar del led coloca un laser verde digamos de unos 30mW.....( no es caro un modulo ....funcionando con control incluido... vale uno 10 o 15 dolares a lo mucho....tal vez mucho menos ) Ver el archivo adjunto 97620 y aqui va mi idea...todos los analizadores de colorimetria que conozco funcionan con laser de YAG... o sea el amarillo....pero e aqui la idea que en la fabricacion del laser verde (se fabrica apartir de uno infra-rojo) se usa el yag como virador o filtro por decirlo asi.... Ver el archivo adjunto 91303 entonces en su color puro tenemos el rojo.... amarillo.... resultante.... el verde..y estamos habando de una longitud de onda de los 532nM......o sea que el pico que se refiere aquileslor....525nm.... estariamos alli nomas.. y si vienen los laser justo de esa longitud de onda ..la cuestion es conseguirlos ....si americo8888......nesesita ese dato se lo paso con todo gusto....juan


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 8, 2013)

Querido Juan. Loco de los laser, el color y la fonola. Usar un laser, aunque fuera un puntero, para medir el color y mas en química como quiere el amigo es lo mismo que querer matar un mosquito con un cañón.
No es que no se pueda. Pero si se puede hacer con un simple led, y no de alta intensidad, o con un foquito de linterna, para que usar un láser que despues nos obligaría a reducir o la potencia o la salida del detector, aunque lo mas probable es que se bloquearía el detector. Es demasiada la potencia lumínica para ese menester. 
Y cuando quieras puedes entrar a estos comentarios, pues son abiertos y me sirven a mi para dar algunas explicaciones.
Te comento que estoy por estudiar en el laboratorio el desarrolo de los sitemas de proyección en la teoría y llevarlo a la práctica, pero el problema es que se necesitan varias fórmulas y no quiero trasmitirlas por el problema que les causaría a muchos su solución. Porque verás, que leyendo los comentarios y pedidos de loa amigos foristas he visto que de óptica no saben mucho. Por eso trato de ir haciendo experimentos que se puedan repetir por cualquiera.  Y no se si publicarlos en este tema o en el que llevas sobre la iluminación artística. Chau, un abrazo. Aquiles.


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gracias por la información locodelafonola, en realidad cualquier información es bienvenida, no sólo para mi, si no también ayudan a otros colegas muchisimo, sobre el uso de led laser ya lo habia pensado, mas que nada para evitar divergencia del haz de luz al atravesar la muestra, un laser tiene un ancho de banda pequeña de pocos nanometros, ello equivale a utilizar un filtro muy angosto, aunque las pruebas que he realizado muestran que un simple led de alto brillo es suficiente para medir la absorbancia de la muestra, en teoria el colorimetro puede utilizar led de varios colores o un led RGB para hacerlo "multiparametro", es decir medir cuantitativamente varios analitos.



Hola amigo aquileslor, el tema del colorimetro que estamos discutiendo, ya esta "off topic" con relación al post original de tu autoría, lo lamento, esperemos que más adelante un moderador lo pueda colocar dentro del aporte que haré cuando este 100% operativo mi proyecto.
Por favor cualquier confusión del tema óptica-electrónica, rectificanos sin dudar.
Saludos
Americo


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 8, 2013)

hola amigasos queridos....bueno lo mio fue una idea nada mas..yo tengo un laser verde de esa longitud de onda... pero como dijo aquileslor..es querer matar un mosquito con un cañon.....el mio es de 50mW y el haz se nota a simple vista......y de dia ...una bestia..pero tiene el foco regulable a diferencia de los otros...bueno me alegra mucho leerlos y sip..quedo off topic...pero sobre opto electronica no hay nada ...asique este donde este esta bien...juan


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 8, 2013)

Americo. Iniciá un tema nuevo. Por ejemplo: Fotocolorimetro para quimica. Yo hace tiempo que quiero publicar el diseño completo de un fotocolorimetro escolar, para uso de las escuelas técnicas y que ellos mismos lo puedan construir. Pero estoy estudiando  el diseño mecánico del mismo para que lo puedan hacer con materiales comunes y usar tubos de ensayo comunes para lectura. Y como es lógico no uso ningún micro. Hasta el diseño de la caja haré. Pero por ahora no tengo tiempo para seguir. Ya publiqué un colorímetro de reflexión hace un tiempo y me llevó casi un año completar un modelo utilizable y que lo pudiera hacer cualquiera con conocimientos medios de electrónica. Dejé picando la idea de hacer la lógica con un micro para los expertos en eso, pero nadie tomó la posta. Yo no uso micros porque no tengo ganas de aprender a programar. Pero como era un proyecto que lo hice para los foros, no para mi, esperaba que alguno lo siguiera. Está muy bien explicado hasta la teoría. Y es un proyecto comercializable, no se si en América Latina se hace algo así. Bueno, espero encontarnos en otro hilo. Chau y suerte.


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 9, 2013)

hola aquileslor, si lo haré y colocare en este lado del foro y como advirtió el locodelafonola, no hay off topic, pues no hay mucho de optpelectronica, asi que todo bien, te comento que tengo al fotocolorimetro no sólo con arduino si no también con pic, asi que será interesante para todo aficionado que quiera construirlo.Pronto sale.
Saludos
Americo


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hola amigos, les comento que ya logré conseguir el sensor de luz BH1750, ya lo tengo trabajando con Arduino, puedo leer luz hasta con 0,5 Lx de resolución, el detalle está que cuando mido la intensidad luminosa de un LED Verde de alto brillo, resulta que esta varia mucho, primero se incrementa, hasta 3000 o 4000 unidades del contador del sensor y luego de un tiempo, empieza a decrecer, de igual forma, ojo que tanto el sensor como el LED estan fijos y muy firmes, pensé al principio que era mi código, que no estaba bien configurado, pero no es asi pues probé con el LED linterna blanco del celular y no hay variación de lectura significativa, sólo unidades, probando también con un LED verde SMD de Osram la lectura del contador del sensor permanece estable, alguien puede explicar eso?
Saludos
Americo


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 20, 2013)

Los leds van variando su salida por el incremento de la temperatura. Aunque parezca que no, se calientan, lo que pasa que no lo vemos, pero para la juntura, es significante, para algunos mucho, para otros menos. Por ejemplo, los que encontré menos variables, fueron los de 405 para abajo. Y lo notás por la amplificación que haces, a simple vista no se nota. Suerte con los experimentos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hola amigos, gracias por la información aquileslor, efectivamente habia configurado mi código para que la lectura del sensor sea después de 4 segundos de presionar el boton "zero" o botón "lectura" como para permitir que el LED de alto brillo y de empaque transparente claro se estabilize, sin embargo al observar el valor del ADC del sensor BH1750 en un intervalo de tiempo de 5 minutos o más, pude ver con desconcierto  como ese valor fluctuaba demasiado para un mismo blanco, lo que significa falta de precisión del instrumento, sin embargo también observé que la lectura era estable cuando iluminaba el sensor con un LED blanco del celular o un LED SMD, que tienen en común estos LEDs?, pues en cierto grado son difusos, asi que antepuse al LED verde un trozo plástico blanco como para difuminar la luz y ahora tengo una lectura estable, aunque de menor valor numérico.
Seguiré avanzando, mi idea es utilizar este sensor BH1750 pues es barato y se consigue fácil.
Saludos
Americo


----------



## Americo8888 (May 10, 2014)

Hola, con relación al proyecto del colorimetro con Arduino para análisis químico, ya le diseñé una interfaz en Windows, pronto lo libero, estoy depurando el código y proveerlo con cálculos de regresión lineal para encontrar la ecuación que más se ajusta a la recta, este es el aspecto en el archivo anexo
Saludos
Americo


----------



## aquileslor (May 10, 2014)

Dale Americo, a ver como leemos. ¿No hay algún químico que siga este post? Quizás no les interese el título. Hacé un post nuevo. El título que pusiste me gusta:  Colorímetro con Arduino.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2014)

O que siga en alguno de los que existen de colorímetros :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...adores-46976%2Findex3.html&ss=3488j1369856j12


----------



## Americo8888 (May 10, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:


> Dale Americo, a ver como leemos. ¿No hay algún químico que siga este post? Quizás no les interese el título. Hacé un post nuevo. El título que pusiste me gusta: Colorímetro con Arduino.


 
Hola Aquileslor ya había pensado en "COLORIDUINO", jejeje  yo soy químico y aficionado a la electrónica y radioaficionado también y también docente en un Tecnológico Público de Perú, soy partidario del "open hardware" y estoy convencido que Arduino es lo más indicado para el desarrollo de equipos de bajo costo, y no por ello significa que son de baja precisión o exactitud. Es genial que con Arduino se pueda realizar cálculos matemáticos complejos. 
Saludos
Americo


----------



## Americo8888 (May 20, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, ya va tomando forma el programita para controlar la placa Arduino y procesar los datos extraídos desde el sensor del colorimetro con Arduino, ya le incorporé una subrutina de cálculo de regresión lineal para encontrar la ecuación de la recta y predecir la concentración teniendo la absorbancia, ahora el gráfico se abre en otra ventana y se puede maximizar, la linea roja es la recta de la regresión y los puntos son el ploteo de los pares de datos.
Saludos
Américo


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 20, 2015)

Hola amigos,había un pendiente respecto al fotocolorímetro que estaba desarrollando, en este link  http://laquimicameodia.blogspot.com/2015/01/clorometro-de-bajo-costo-con-pic16f628.html esta el desarrollo del equipo para análisis de cloro residual libre en agua, con PIC y sensor de luz de 16 bis de resolución
Saludos 
Americo8888


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 20, 2015)

Americo. Felicitaciones por el trabajo que te tomaste y las neuronas gastadas en el proyecto. Lo leí completo. Y valga la redundancia, está completo. ¿No te animás a pasarlo en este foro? Un afectuoso saludo. Aquiles.


----------

